# TRACKER 800SX Side by Side



## JEG60 (Sep 5, 2019)

Anyone looked at or have experience or thoughts on the new TRACKER 800SX side by side?


----------



## Gaswamp (Sep 5, 2019)

I think they are built by Artic Cat/textron..prices look good


----------



## Triple C (Sep 5, 2019)

I know Textron builds their electric buggies.  I looked at one at Cabela's about a month ago and like what I saw.  The gassers looked nice as well.  At some point, gonna add another e buggy.


----------



## Gaswamp (Sep 12, 2019)

done some research on the company.  Textron owns artic cat which builds the trackers for bass pro/cabelas


----------



## Gaswamp (Sep 21, 2019)

https://utvactionmag.com/first-look...dZ284eAhpY5uUlBZggFA9DusurxdiUd8Jv9JznYlHatCI


----------



## John ODonnell (Dec 28, 2020)

JEG60 said:


> Anyone looked at or have experience or thoughts on the new TRACKER 800SX side by side?


I just bought a Tracker 800 SXLE (2021) and used it extensivly during the past hunting season.  It performed well, very reliable, stablie and goes in/through everything.  Very good on gas. Quiet.Cold starts are not an issue.  So far very satisfied.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Dec 28, 2020)

I'm looking at the Cushman version of this vehicle.  @John ODonnell did you have any issues with ground clearance or feeling unstable i.e. top heavy?


----------



## John ODonnell (Dec 29, 2020)

The    Tracker ground clearence is excellent.  I went over objects (stones,logs) and suprised myself. It climbs exceptionally well in 4wd.  As far as being stable it was excellent.  Steep sideways terrain was never an issue.  It has an amazing turn radius and although I didnt scream into any turns at speed nothing seemed to make the machine feel tippy.  I bought the 800SXEL (woodsmans ) edition which has oversized wheels tires and its as solid as a rock.  I do maintain a conservative speed that is matched to the varied terrain.   So far thru its first hunting season it wasn't babied all went very well.  As I posted before it did very well on gas and runs very quiet.  The drive belt is nosier that the enginine.  Cannot wait until turkey season.


----------

